# ECLSTS Open House at RGSEast Sunday 3/29



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*THE RGS EAST *

*East Coast Large Scale Train Show*[/i]
*Open House*[/i]
*March 29th 2009*

ROGER CUTTER - HOST
[/b]
DATES[/b] Sunday March 29th 2009 
TIME[/b] 09:00 AM till dusk. 
PLACE [/b]2336 McComas Road, White Hall, MD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who may not have visited, Rog's RGSEast is about 30 miles south of York, in the hills north of Baltimore. It's about 5-10 mins off I-83.


----------

